# San Francisco



## talvalin (Sep 8, 2005)

Come on guys, lets have a meet.

San Jose, Sacramento, anywhere in between. I will go. Whose down to take time off work/school, whatever you do, to meet other SA people?

Any suggestions on where we should go? Weekday or weekend? Afternoon or evening?

Email me-
[email protected]

-Mike


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I might be able to go. I live in Oakland right now.

If it takes place, I think it'd have to be over the weekend, or a Friday night. As for _where_, I really don't know. Bowling, dark restaurant, golf course, open air theater, park event or something. Probably anywhere that's low-key and would keep everyone busy is best. I'd recommend keeping away from the porn shops and public jails, though. Sure, sounds fun in theory, but what'll you do when you wake up next day and find an unidentifiable substance on your arm?


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

there were gatherings in SF last year but barely anyone came. 
im in for anything


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

The east bay (preferably north) and central valley are within my range.

[removed previous post content due to long-delayed thinking]


----------



## talvalin (Sep 8, 2005)

All right. I'll try Yahoo chats. I'll let y'all know if there is a gathering.

Mike


----------



## spwill (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah, i stopped setting up the meetups late last year since no one was coming. It started with about 5 people and then it ended up with me and gorbulas for the last couple of months. So either i will start them up again or u can join one of the chats. Give me an email or you can im on yahoo under will340


----------



## MandyGirl (Jul 12, 2005)

I would love to meet up! i am younger than u guys though haha...im from livermore...san jose would be the best for me!


----------



## crowing_for_repair (Nov 15, 2003)

i'm down


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Paul said:


> They've been having SAS bay area gatherings lately (I've only been to one, a couple weeks ago... there were 7 of us there in Fairfield), but for mysterious reasons unknown to me they never mention them on the forums and only discuss with people who've joined in their yahoo IM group which I stumbled onto in some accidental way I forget. They didn't make me take an oath of secrecy though so hopefully I won't be killed for revealing the existence of the secret group. I'd suggest contacting Solo as he seemed to act more as the organizer than others, though there's not really a firm structure to it that I see.


Geez ya make it sould like a secret society! We're just all friends who happened to meet through the site :stu

ETA- It's usually just like 2-3 who hang out.. that was a one time rarity.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*deleted*


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

[Removed]


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*deleted*


----------



## yaya (Sep 1, 2005)

I wanted to add something to this thread. It's true that there is no mention of any "gatherings" in the post about our Yahoo group, but that wasn't intentional. I don't feel that when we meet, it is a public SAS "gathering," but rather just getting together to hang out with the friends that I've made after chatting and getting to know them on Yahoo. There isn't one person who organizes any of the meetings; anyone can suggest a time and a place. I think our group is the best ever, but don't feel pressured to join us if you don't like the way we do things. Anyone is free to start his/her own group.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I just want to say I chat with this group sometimes and everyone, especially Solo :b , is always very nice and would never exclude anyone who wanted to join. I've never met anyone in person, but I know their "gatherings" aren't formal SAS things.


----------



## shoe (Dec 14, 2005)

wazzaaaaaaaap :troll


----------



## MandyGirl (Jul 12, 2005)

i am part of the chat a lot...and everyone is very friendly  I havent met in person yet but i plan on it!


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

sorry, i brought up the gatherings cuz that didnt quite work out. i always want to have the chance to meet new people because it tests my ability with the anxiety.


----------



## shoegazer (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey Gorbulas! I'd love to meet up with fellow SAS-ers. Please bring back the gatherings!


----------



## sumoricky (Mar 12, 2006)

Hola. I'm from Livermore and just met Mandy recently. I'd love to get into a hiking or biking group or something along those lines.


----------



## StanfordCAMstudy (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello,

I noticed that you all are located in the San Francisco Bay Area. At Stanford University, we are starting another large treatment study for Social Anxiety Disorder (SAD) that will run continuously from now until June of 2015. We are offering free treatment in the form of 12 weeks of group Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT) or 12 weeks of group Mindfulness Based Stress Reduction (MBSR) to people with SAD. Eligible participants are expected to do behavioral and fMRI assessments pre and post treatment (8 hr. assessments) and commit to a year of follow-up contact (online questionnaires). Participants must be located in the Bay Area and must be willing to be randomly assigned to one treatment or another. Participants cannot select which treatment they would like to participate in.

The following are eligibility requirements: primary SAD, 21-55, right-handed, no current psychotropic medication, no schizophrenia, no bipolar disorder, no substance dependence, no claustrophobia, no metal in body, no more than 8 sessions of CBT for SAD, and no regular current meditation practice.

If you do not meet eligibility criteria but are still interested in receiving treatment for social anxiety, please email us for our list of referral resources throughout the Bay Area.

To screen people for social anxiety, the following 3 questions work very well. Have the person rate how much he/she has been bothered by the items below during the PAST WEEK on a scale of 0 to 4.
0=not at all bothered 1=a little bit bothered 2=somewhat bothered 3=very much bothered 4=extremely bothered

_____1. Being embarrassed or looking stupid are among my worst fears.
_____2. Fear of embarrassment causes me to avoid doing things or speaking to people.
_____3. I avoid activities in which I am the center of attention.

Scores of 6 or higher indicate probable social anxiety disorder.

If you or someone you know has SAD, please contact:
[email protected] to request an ID number to complete the online screener

For more information please visit our study website: http://caan.stanford.edu/current_research.html


----------

